# Father kills his Diabetic son



## katie (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...er-Chris-Hall-kills-diabetic-son-himself.html

Possibly with an insulin overdose!

What a selfish, horrible man  So sad.


----------



## Steff (Aug 22, 2010)

so thats what happened there i heard on the radio about the incident , what a horrid man, never deserved the priveledge of being called a father

my dad always says the same thing in situations like this, why the children the spat is between husband and wife, the child is the innocent.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 22, 2010)

Another terribly sad story.

What a waste of life


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 22, 2010)

Tragic, but he must of been at his wits end, not sticking up for him because what he has done was wrong BUT he must have been pretty desperate to do that. uits not a choice you come to lightly.  

I feel so sorry for that little boy though bless him! May he rest in peace! 

Onb the other hand the woman sounds like a spineless nasty piece of work!


----------



## Claire91 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thats awful


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 23, 2010)

gutted....................


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 23, 2010)

Just tragic


----------



## Lauren (Aug 23, 2010)

poor man and his son


----------



## scootdevon (Aug 23, 2010)

*Sad very sad, any human loss is very sad *


----------

